# NEW DEALER for ATHENS ARCHERY



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

I just became a new Dealer for Athens Archery. I am located in Green Bay, WI. Thank you Athens.

Scott
LTL ACORN OUTDOORS
www.ltlacorn.com
920-604-0911
[email protected]


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

congrats man welcome to the Athens team


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

If your in the area or not.....great guy to deal with....thats good news Scott...:wink:


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Sweet. I'll have to find my way up there one of these days. Maybe come to a local shoot and stop by.


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

hey scott congrats ,,, you will do great with it and athens


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

congrats!!


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

garrickt said:


> Sweet. I'll have to find my way up there one of these days. Maybe come to a local shoot and stop by.


I'll look for some local shoots and let you know. Thanks


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice smooth bows.


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

I just placed my first order as a dealer today. I will probably want to keep them all for myself. This is going to be an exciting year. Help spread the word for me. Thanks.

Scott
LTL ACORN OUTDOORS


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the PMs and encouragement. I hope to get the word out. I'm taking orders!!!!!!!!


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Offering a deal on a ATHENS/Lakewood bowfile set, with a purchase of a ATHENS BOW


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool Scott, very cool.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations.....wish you the best of luck!


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

I got my first bow in as a dealer in. It's already sold. I have a trip planned to ATHENS on the 21st. I'm hoping to come back with a Afflixtion. Help spread the word


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking for low price on c275 lakewood 41" ap camo or black w/combo kit , sent you a pm , let me know .


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

PM answered. Do you ant the Athens Logo???


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats and good luck, nice bows( I own one) Wish i had a dealer closer to me


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

tpcowfish said:


> Congrats and good luck, nice bows( I own one) Wish i had a dealer closer to me


If you ever need anything let me know I'll try to help you out. 

I'm thinking of doing a referral program. PM for details


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

You'll have to get me a schedule of 3d shoots up by you. I'd love to come up and check out the shop.


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

DS3800 and DS2800 in stock, camo and black available


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

I have an Accomplice 32 in Vista Camo and a Black Afflixtion in stock. Both are RH, 70#


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Scotty keep up the great work


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Keep up the good work Scott


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

ltlacorn said:


> I have an Accomplice 32 in Vista Camo and a Black Afflixtion in stock. Both are RH, 70#


:bump:


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ARCHERXP (Jan 26, 2008)

Saw new website design! Nice!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Can't wait to come over and shoot the new bows!


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

Great guy too deal with, honest family man.


----------

